# Selección y prueba de transistores y componentes para Fuzz Face



## Picchip (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola, estoy montando el pedal fuzz face para el cumple de un amigo, y cuando fui a comprarlos componenetes me encontre con estos problemas. Yo voy a seguir el esquema de aqui

El primer problema es que en la lista de compoenetes sale que hace falta un condensador de 22uF pero en es esquema sale de 20uF. El de 20 no lo encontre asi que compre dos de 10uF, pero cual de los dos deberia elegir, 22 o 20uF

El segundo problema es que el pot log. de 500k no habia, asi que compre de 470k. Habra algun problema?

Por ultimo quiero saber como va eso del pulsador o interruptor: donde va conectado y si es un pulsador o un iterruptor, de cuantas posiciones patillas, forma, tamaño, etc.

Los transistores ac128 no hubo forma de encontrarlos.

Creen que si las resistencias son al 5% de tolerancia habra algun problema?

Estas son mis dudas, espero que me ayuden ya que entiendo poco de electronica y nada de guitarras. Me gustaria que funcionara lo mas perfecto posible. Tambien he investigado algo pero no encuentro solucion a mis problemas.

Gracias y saludos de antemano

creen que el ac188 podria funcionar en el lugar del ac128??

Gracias y chequeen las preguntas de arriba tambien


----------



## Electronec (Jun 22, 2011)

Picchip dijo:


> Hola, estoy montando el pedal fuzz face para e.............



Es indistinto 20µF que 22µF, el que encuentres, 22µF, es mas comercial.

Sobre el pote, lo mismo te digo, 470K te sirve.

Por la tolerancia de las resistencias, no hay problema.

Referente a los transistores, creo que no tendrias problemas. Mira sus hojas de datos y compara.

Para las conexiones de la llave, mira este Link:

http://www.aronnelson.com/gallery/main.php/v/album171/Dallas_Arbiter_Fuzz_Face.gif.html

Saludos.


----------



## Picchip (Jun 22, 2011)

muchisimas gracias, no se como agraderte la rapidez y las repuestas. Me has salvado el cuello porque el cumple casi esta aqui. Ya te mostrare el resultado final.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 22, 2011)

Picchip dijo:


> muchisimas gracias, no se como agraderte la rapidez y las repuestas. Me has salvado el cuello porque el cumple casi esta aqui. Ya te mostrare el resultado final.



De nada, para eso estamos compañero . Que te funcione bién, que es lo importante y que a tu amigo le guste.
Cualquier otra duda ya sabes 


Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 22, 2011)

En este mismo momento pensaba hacerme un Fuzz Face... Pero surge el inconveniente principal: Conseguir los benditos transistores de germanio AC128.

Recuerdo que hace un tiempo a un amigo le regalaron una radio a pilas viejísima, y como trasto que era la iba a tirar, pero antes me preguntó si la quería... En su momento le dije que no, para que quiero esta porquería??? 
Recuerdo haber visto bien claramente los "cinlindritos" color aluminio de tres patitas... Eran unos cuantos transistores de Germanio... 

Ahora no se de dónde los voy a sacar...

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 23, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> ..........
> 
> Ahora no se de dónde los voy a sacar...
> 
> Saludos.



Tranquilo amigo que todo llegará.
Un dia de estos, veras, como llegan a tus manos otro cacharro antíguo con t. de germanio.

Una cosa Tavo. No hay en el foro (creo que en sala de chasrlas) un post sobre ofrecimiento de componentes que la gente no quiere y los intercambia o directamente los regala.
Podrias plantearte el solicitarlos a algun alma caritativa....no se ,..se me ocurre.

Saludos.


----------



## Picchip (Jun 24, 2011)

pues nada, los transistores son imposibles de encontrar. No pudeo conseguir ninguno de germanio. Asiq ue te paso este link en el que se mustra una calculadora para hacerlo con transistores de silicio.

Link: http://www.diystompboxes.com/analogalchemy/emh/emh.html

Creen que merece la pena hacerlo con trasistores de silico? Con cual podria empezar a calcular un 2n3906, o me recomiendan algo mejor? mas ganancia o menos? como sonaria (mas ruidoso, mas liquido, no sonaria)?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jun 24, 2011)

La verdad, es que estamos entrando en la hera del Grafeno y el Germánio como que pasó a la historia.

Yo creo, que sí merece la pena hacerlo con silicio,.......que te puede variar,......puuuuusssssss.....la calidez del sonido tal vez,  no sé..........cuaquier otro compañero te lo padrá decir mejor que yo.

Prueba con el BC 558C......ETC...,que tiene vastamte ganancia y es muy común en las tiendas, o si nó, cualquier otro de semejantes caracteristicas.

Saludos y que el cambio sea de tu agrado.


----------



## Picchip (Jun 24, 2011)

o crees que seria mejor hacer otro pedal como el electra distorsion?

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jun 24, 2011)

Picchip dijo:


> o crees que seria mejor hacer otro pedal como el electra distorsion?
> 
> Saludos



Mira, la verdad es que no sé que decirte:

Hará 8 o 10 meses, hice este pedal,  sacado de la página que comentas, y la verdad es,  que no me gustó para nada el sonido, y  aparte lo mal explicado que vienen los proyectos en esta página,  personálmente no te aconsejo que hagas ninguno. Exponen efectos demasiado retros a mi juicio, y como que no es para tanto.

Vas a tener el mismo problema que antes con los transistores de germanio.  Comentan que si lo fabricas con silicio, la señal tendrá mas ganancia  pero carecerá de distorsión y BLA...BLA....BLA:  Patrañas.
Yo te aconsejo que mires otras página como Pisotone....ETC ........O.......sin ir mas lejos aquí, en este apartado del Foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Picchip (Jun 24, 2011)

yo quiero algo simple, porque primero no tengo mucho tiempo para montarlo, segundo no tengo nada de experiencia en esto de pedales y quiero algo para empezar, tercero mi amigo es principiante y no ncesita algo muy profesional, y cuarto es que no puedo empezar a hacer cosas que no tnego componenetes o que son dificiles de encontrar. Tu que me recomiendas?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jun 24, 2011)

Constuye el Fuzz con silicio, te aseguro que te vá a funcionar, mas simple que eso.......

Saludos.


----------



## Picchip (Jun 24, 2011)

ok, pues ya te contaré.

GRacias y saludos de nuevo


----------



## Electronec (Jun 24, 2011)

Picchip dijo:


> ok, pues ya te contaré.
> 
> GRacias y saludos de nuevo



De nada compañero, para eso estamos. Esperamos los resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 24, 2011)

PicChip, veo que seguís en la duda...

Si me dejas, puedo recomendarte un pedal (terrible pedal) que armé hace tiempo y es genial, me gusta mucho como suena, es versátil, podés hacer cambios en el circuito para que suene distinto (por ejemplo cambiar los diodos de recorte a 1N60)...
Yo lo armé y anduvo de primera. Es el Zakk Wylde Overdrive ZW-44.

_Acá te dejo_ todo lo necesario para que lo armes.

Al menos echale una mirada y me comentás que te parece... 

Saludos!

*PS:* *Acá* podés ver algunas fotos de cómo me quedó la placa...


----------



## Vin (Jun 24, 2011)

Hola, transistores de germanio hay por todas partes en ebay.

http://shop.ebay.es/?_from=R40&fts=2&_trksid=m570&_nkw=ac128+transistor&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Saludos


----------



## Picchip (Jun 24, 2011)

el problema de esos transistores de germanio es que no estaran aqui para el jeuves, entonces no me valen. Ademas de que salen un poco caros no?

Tavo estoy revisando tu pedal, ya te contaré

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Vin (Jun 24, 2011)

Caros... supongo que si, pero me imagino que estos transistores ya ni se fabrican y son todo stocks antiguos, como han dicho por ahí arriba si estamos entrando en la era del grafeno poco va a quedar ya del germanio... igual aquí los tienes por 2.50usd la unidad, tampoco excesivamente caro si suponen la mejora.

Saludos, suerte con tu regalo.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola gente, como va... (uff, por fin en casa...)

Les cuento que hace rato tenía ganas de hacerme un Fuzz Face. Desde que empecé a investigar sobre el pedal, me llamó mucho la atención su simpleza y "tan mítico" sonido a Hendrix... 

Estuve leyendo bastante, para el que me siga y quiera acoplarse, recomiendo las siguientes lecturas:
*Fuzz Face, Pisotones*
*Screw Face, Pisotones*
*The Technology of the Fuzz Face, R.G. Keen*
*Picking transistors for FF Clones, R.G. Keen*
*Traducción (bien hecha) del texto de R.G. Keen respecto de "La tecnología del Fuzz Face"*

Bueno, para no complicarlos leyendo la teoría y misterio sobre el efecto, les cuento un poco cuales son los inconvenientes a resolver.
A pesar de ver tan simple su diagrama esquemático, trae aparejados algunos problemas que hay que resolver para lograr clonar como corresponde un Fuzz Face.

*1)* Los transistores DEBEN ser de Germanio y PNP. Hay quienes hacen FF's de Silicio, pero a mi no me simpatiza ni un poquito. El sonido del Germanio es particular, así como el de la válvula.
*2)* Los transistores de Germanio suelen tener fugas, esto es, cuando no hay corriente de base, aun así cierta corriente pasa desde el colector al emisor, cosa que no debería suceder... Entonces, es necesario medir que tan grande es esa corriente de fuga, para saber si el TR nos va a servir en el circuito.
*3)* También hay un factor más en todo esto, es la Ganancia (hFE). La teoría dice que para que un FF suene bien, el primer transistor debe tener menor ganancia que el segundo; la relación es más o menos 80-90 para el primero y 110-120 para el segundo.
*4)* La parte "complicada". Necesitamos medir esos dos datos.

Gracias a R.G. Keen, tenemos este sencillo medidor, diseñado específicamente para medir transistores de Germanio.







Lo hice como corresponde, con un zócalo para poder meter y sacar varios transistores sin tener que soldarlos...
La resistencia de 2,472K la hice juntando varias en serie/paralelo hasta llegar al valor más aproximado, que fue 2,47K. Lo mismo con la de 2M2, 1M + 1M + 100K + 100K, todas de Metal-Film.

Respecto al ítem N°1, estuve varios días buscando transistores de Germanio, hasta que llegó a mis manos una radio del año del bisabuelo, de donde pude rescatar 3 transistores, los otros 3 (eran 6 en total) se rompieron sus patas, al estar un poco deteriorados... 
Los transistores que rescaté son: *2SA52*, *2SA49*, *2SB56*. Todos PNP, como se requiere en el circuito.

Medí como corresponde cada transistor, estos son los datos que obtuve:
(CF= Corriente de fuga, G= Ganancia)
*2SA52*
CF= 6,3mV
G= 39mV

*2SA49*
CF= 2,6mV
G= Desconocido, los valores en la pantalla del téster oscilaban continuamente...  

*2SB56*
CF= 2,6mV
G= 250mV

He aquí mi problema. No me dan los cálculos... 
Acá les cito cómo se calculan ambos datos:


> Colocaremos el multimetro entre los bornes de la resistencia de 2,472 K y registraremos el Voltaje (diferencia de potencial) acusado por el multimetro (mas adelante lo tendremos que usar).
> 
> Esto lo hacemos con el interruptor abierto, esto hará que no haya corriente de base, y el valor medido corresponda al voltaje ocasionado por la corriente de fuga. Por ley de Ohm esta corriente será: CorrienteFuga = 1000*ValorMedidoDeVoltaje/2,472 (medida en uA). Si la corriente de fuga que acabamos de calcular es demasiado grande el transistor no es un buen candidato independientemente de que su ganancia sea buena. Para tener una noción menor que 100 o 200 es aceptable, mayor que 300 ya no.
> 
> ...



Quisiera que alguien me de una mano, porque asumo que en matemáticas soy bastante despistado y no me gustan mucho. Me hice muchos líos con las mediciones y no llegué a ninguna parte. 

Ese es mi problema, averiguar los datos de Ganancia y Corriente de Fuga de los transistores, para ver si son o no adecuados para armar el FF.

De antemano muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Les cuento que hace rato tenía ganas de hacerme un Fuzz Face. Desde que empecé a investigar sobre el pedal, me llamó mucho la atención su simpleza y "tan mítico" sonido a Hendrix...


Desde ya te digo que el FF no es tu pedal... No va con lo que te gusta tocar.
Por otro lado, que lo usaba es cierto, pero estás hablando de un tipo que nació con una guitarra pegada en los dedos y podía controlar una cosa como el FF. No es NADA fácil de gobernar ni de usar.
Pero si es por ponerse a calcular transistores, bienvenido sea 



Tavo dijo:


> Medí como corresponde cada transistor, estos son los datos que obtuve:
> (CF= Corriente de fuga, G= Ganancia)
> *2SA52*
> CF= 6,3mV
> ...


Primero, olvidate de esas cuentas que decía esa página que hicieras (o leé el artículo original de R.G. Keen, donde lo explica bien).

Después, pensá y relacioná bien las cosas:
-¿Qué dice la Ley de Ohm? ¿Cómo se calcula una corriente sabiendo V y R?
-¿Cómo se define la ganancia de un transistor? ¿Qué datos necesitás para calcularla, entonces?

Con respecto al 2SA49... Si lo conectaste bien y oscila, tiralo porque no sirve. Si no, fijate si no identificaste mal las patas.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jun 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Desde ya te digo que el FF no es tu pedal... No va con lo que te gusta tocar.


Y quien te dijo eso? 


Cacho dijo:


> Por otro lado, que lo usaba es cierto, pero estás hablando de un tipo que nació con una guitarra pegada en los dedos y podía controlar una cosa como el FF. No es NADA fácil de gobernar ni de usar.


Lo sé hombre, lo sé. Pero alguna vez voy a tener que conocer el efecto, me guste o no, es LEY tener uno. 


Cacho dijo:


> -¿Qué dice la Ley de Ohm?


La Ley de Ohm afirma que la corriente que circula por un conductor eléctrico es directamente proporcional a la tensión e inversamente proporcional a la resistencia.


Cacho dijo:


> -¿Cómo se calcula una corriente sabiendo V y R?










Cacho dijo:


> -¿Cómo se define la ganancia de un transistor? ¿Qué datos necesitás para calcularla, entonces?


Mmm, me perdí. No se como se mide la ganancia. No entiendo tampoco cuando R.G. Keen dice que la resistencia de 2M2 del circuito de prueba está para inyectarle 4uA a la base del TR... ¿Por qué amperes? No entiendo!  (no debería inyectarle XmV y luego medir XmV a la salida (emisor) para saber la ganancia? No, en serio, no entiendo como funciona la medición).



Cacho dijo:


> Con respecto al 2SA49... Si lo conectaste bien y oscila, tiralo porque no sirve. Si no, fijate si no identificaste mal las patas.


Ahora voy a probarlo de vuelta, a ver que pasa...
Igual, de este TR no espero NADA, porque está diseñado para HF y no para AF.


			
				YoReparo dijo:
			
		

> El transistor 2sa49 es de Germanio(Ge), switching, alta velocidad y con *hfe40*.
> 
> *FUENTE:*http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/electronica/295574.html



Saludos.
PS: Gracias por responder!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> La Ley de Ohm afirma que la corriente que circula por un conductor eléctrico *es directamente proporcional a la tensión e inversamente proporcional a la resistencia.*


¿A qué tensión? ¿Qué resistencia?


Tavo dijo:


>


Bueno, si conocés la tensión que cae en la resistencia del colector y conocés el valor de esa resistencia... ¿Cómo calculás la corriente de fuga? 


Tavo dijo:


> Mmm, me perdí. No se como se mide la ganancia. No entiendo tampoco cuando R.G. Keen dice que la resistencia de 2M2 del circuito de prueba está para inyectarle 4uA a la base del TR... ¿Por qué amperes? No entiendo!  (no debería inyectarle XmV y luego medir XmV a la salida (emisor) para saber la ganancia? No, en serio, no entiendo como funciona la medición).


Nopi nopi... Dejá de mirar lejos, mirate la punta de los deditos nomás. No te pregunté cómo se mide la ganancia, sino *qué es*. Segundo y muy importante: Estos transistores no trabajan según diferencias de tensión, sino por las corrientes que aparecen. Convierten corriente en corriente.


Tavo dijo:


> PS: Gracias por responder!


Si te subo una foto me vas a odiar, así quemejor sólo te digo que tengo unos 30 transistores de Germanio archivados por ahí, con su zocalito y todo 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jun 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Bueno, si conocés la tensión que cae en la resistencia del colector y conocés el valor de esa resistencia... ¿Cómo calculás la corriente de fuga?


Ok Cacho, ahora se me va despejando un poco la mente.
I= V/R
I= 0,0026V / 2472
I= 0.0026 / 2472 = 1.05177994 × 10-6

Calculo que el valor es 0,000000105177994 A.

Y cómo me doy cuenta si la corriente de fuga es mucha o poca?? El tipo (RG Keen) dice que el valor de la corriente de fuga debe estar entre 100 o 200, más de 300 es mucho... pero no dice la unidad!!! :enfadado: 100 qué? 300 qué? Serán micro-amperes? 

Y bueno, la ganancia de un transistor creo que es la cantidad de veces que se amplifica la corriente de base... o no? 

Me gustan tus respuestas, porque veo que sos siempre así, dás la caña en mano en vez del pescado. 



Cacho dijo:


> Si te subo una foto me vas a odiar, así quemejor sólo te digo que tengo unos 30 transistores de Germanio archivados por ahí, con su zocalito y todo


NOOOO!!!! TE AMOOO!!!
YA te estoy diciendo que al menos dos de esos son míos... YAAA...  
Dónde los conseguiste??? Tenés algún OC44 o 74? Algún NKT275??? Nooo, ya la estoy flasheando...  

Un abrazoooo!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Ok Cacho, ahora se me va despejando un poco la mente.
> I= V/R
> I= 0,0026V / 2472
> I= 0.0026 / 2472 = 1.05177994 × 10-6
> ...



Eso es apenas más que 1uA, correcto. Como sea, es un número demasiado bajo... ¿Seguro mediste bien todo?

Lo único es que vos tendrías que usar 2k47 al hacer la cuenta. Eso es lo que vale tu resistencia . El error que introducís es mínimo y no va a hacer nada de malo en este caso, simplemente no es tan exacto como podría.


Tavo dijo:


> Y cómo me doy cuenta si la corriente de fuga es mucha o poca?? El tipo (RG Keen) dice que el valor de la corriente de fuga debe estar entre 100 o 200, más de 300 es mucho... pero no dice la unidad!!! 100 qué? 300 qué? Serán micro-amperes?





			
				http://geofex.com/Article_Folders/ffselect.htm dijo:
			
		

> How much leakage is too much? 100uA is common, 200 happens pretty often. More than 300uA means the device is suspicious, and more  than 500uA I would say is bad.


¿Vos leíste lo mismo que yo?


Tavo dijo:


> Y bueno, la ganancia de un transistor creo que es la cantidad de veces que se amplifica la corriente de base... o no?


Exacto.

Si le ponés una resistencia a tierra desde la base (acá tenés que usar la cabeza, así que leé con atención), el transistor va a tomar corriente desde el emisor e inyectarla en la base hasta que esa alcance la tensión de umbral. *Dato que todavía no vas a usar*: En los transistores de germanio ese umbral está entre 0,2V y 0,3V. ¿Hasta ahí nos entendemos?

Entonces cerrá el interruptor y... ¿Cómo hacés para calcular la corriente de base que va a haber en esas condiciones? ¿Qué medís?
Y, claro, ¿Cómo hacés para calcular la corriente de colector?

Con esas dos corrientes sabés que la ganancia es Ic/Ib.



Tavo dijo:


> YA te estoy diciendo que al menos dos de esos son míos... YA


Mejor odiame, porque ninguno es tuyo 
O pensándolo mejor... Creo que tengo algunos quemados... 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jun 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Si le ponés una resistencia a tierra desde la base (acá tenés que *u*sar la cabeza, así que leé con atención), el transistor va a tomar corriente desde el emisor e inyectarla en la base hasta que esa alcance la tensión de umbral. *Dato que todavía no vas a usar*: En los transistores de germanio ese umbral está entre 0,2V y 0,3V. ¿Hasta ahí nos entendemos?
> 
> Entonces cerrá el interruptor y... ¿Cómo hacés para calcular la corriente de base que va a haber en esas condiciones? ¿Qué medís?
> Y, claro, ¿Cómo hacés para calcular la corriente de colector?
> ...


Digamos que me pegaste un mareo de aquellos. Ya estoy cansado y algunas neuronas se fueron a dormir, quizá mañana tenga nuevas ganas de pensar. 



Cacho dijo:


> Mejor odiame, porque ninguno es tuyo


Ya se nabo, te lo decía en broma... Si me acuerdo que una vez le dijiste a JP que tenías guardado un diodo ¿de tu bisabuelo? y que no se lo pensabas dar... Mmm, mirá si tendré memoria.. 


Cacho dijo:


> O pensándolo mejor... Creo que tengo algunos quemados...


Entonces ya no te los envidio, porque no me sirven de nada quemados, ni siquiera los tendría de recuerdo! 

Saludos!

PS: Me acaban de decir que pronto tengo que viajar a La Plata, así que lo del asado sigue quedando pendiente, hasta que vuelva...


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 27, 2011)

Hola chicos, recien veo esto ... no soy experto en pedales , pero con mi hijo estuvimos viendo circuitos ...

El principio del fuzz no es otro que el de la realimentacion con 2 diodos opuestos que hace cuadrar la onda en cierto umbral , no??? . Pues bien , antes que complicarse tanto ... nosotros armamos el *Big Muff de ElectroHarmonics* y anduvo JOYA y con transistores NPN de silicio! ... es lo mismo pero mas elaborado. Hicimos varios esquemas ... el Pi y el Ruso por ejemplo ( todos sus amigos ahora tienen Big Muff by Antonio )
Tengo un par de esquemas y hasta el PCB si interesa.
No soy musico y no se la diferencia de sonido que pueden meter por ser de germanio.
Para que me odies ... Tire a la basura hace un tiempo un monton de transistores de Germanio que tenia de radios viejas! 
Otro dato: en alguna parte lei que se simulaba un transistor de Germanio poniendo un diodo EN LA BASE , NO me acuerdo el esquema . Diodos de germanio tengo unos cuantos que me quedaron de un experimento hace siglos .....


----------



## Tavo (Jun 27, 2011)

Uh buenísimo lo tuyo Antonio... Si querés, con gusto espero esos diagramas y PCBs. Estuve leyendo algo sobre el Big Muff, pero como vi un tanto complicado el esquema lo dejé de lado , ya que quería hacer algo simple...
Pero estoy abierto a cualquier propuesta! 

Ayer hice el mismo Fuzz Face, respetando el mismo diagrama original, pero con transistores de Silicio, BC558 y BC560. Resulta que el recorte es totalmente cuadrado!  O sea, es HORRIBLE...
No tiene comparación, creo que un Fuzz de Germanio es especial.

Nunca escuché el Big Muff, ahora me voy a YouTube a ver si encuentro alguna muestra.

Gracias por el interés Antonio.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 27, 2011)

Te cuento : el Big Muff es una version mas elaborada del Fuzz , que segun he leido es menos sensible a los componentes ( justo tu problema )
Te mando algunas versiones que tengo .... No encontre el Russian Big Muff pero no es muy diferente excepto algun capacitor en el tono....
La placa que armamos es la del Pi ... solo varian algunos valores .
Espero te sirva!!... tengo algunos mas , incluso un fuzz con opamp , pero no se como funciona.
Contame.

Ahi va un surtido : fuzz con opamp, muff con opamp etc...

Para completarla , te mando un esquema con pcb y todo para HACER EL SWITCH del pedal con un pulsador cualquiera ... ya que me paso que es dificil de conseguir... encontre unos barbaros en Bs. As. en calle Paraná al 100 a 25$ c/u  . Le agregué un led mas para saber si esta prendido o apagado . 
LO SAQUE DE TARINGA Y TODOS LOS CREDITOS A SU AUTOR , solo lo reproduzco para la comunidad del foro .
Anda super bien!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2011)

Hola Antonio

El FF es un circuito muy simple y se basa en saturar transistores. El BMuff recorta la señal con diodos.
La diferencia es que en el primero "escuchás los transistores" y en el segundo "escuchás los diodos".






Por eso los transistores del FF son bastante importantes (Germanio) y en el otro no hacen la gran cosa.
En los transistores de silicio el recorte es más o menos algo así:





http://www.physchem.co.za/OB12-ele/electronics1.htm

Vaya novedad que digo... Lo que aparece entonces es el Germanio que tiene unas curvas más redondeadas en las aristas (las he visto en el osciloscopio, de puro incrédulo que soy) y eso hace que suenen más lindo al oído, parece. Yo ya dije que toco el timbre y desafino, así que no opino sobre el tema.
Además de eso, el FF tiende a oscilar y esas oscilaciones las usan los Hendrix para hacer cosas.

@Tavo: Acá tenés muestras de sonido de un FF con Germanios.

Saludos

Saludos​


----------



## Tavo (Jun 27, 2011)

Gracias por los archivos Antonio, los estoy viendo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Cacho dijo:


> El FF es un circuito muy simple y se basa en saturar transistores. El BMuff recorta la señal con diodos.
> La diferencia es que en el primero "escuchás los transistores" y en el segundo "escuchás los diodos".
> Por eso *los transistores del FF son bastante importantes (Germanio)* y en el otro no hacen la gran cosa.


Por eso mismo me tiré directamente al Fuzz Face original, porque tenía ganas de hacer algo con Germanios y oír como suenan... 


Cacho dijo:


> @Tavo: Acá tenés muestras de sonido de un FF con Germanios.


No le digas nada a Johnny , pero no me gustan ninguno de sus efectos, y mucho menos el último que hizo, el Pain Threshold, que a mi oído es una mezcla de cualquier cosa menos un efecto de guitarra... 
Y sobre el Professional Killer, tampoco me gusta esos excesivos controles, por algo el original tenía solo 2 potenciómetros, para hacerla más simple. La habilidad para hacer sonar bien el efecto es del músico, no del pedal. 

Cacho, volví a leer tu comentario, y sinceramente no lo entiendo.  Si no querés explicarme de nuevo no hay drama, seguro soy un cabeza dura. :cabezon: 

Tengo que ver de que manera averiguo la ganancia de mis TR de Germanio, el resto lo dejaré en pendiente, porque por el momento no lo entiendo... 

Saludos.

*EDIT:*


Cacho dijo:


> Si le ponés una resistencia a tierra desde la base (acá tenés que usar la cabeza, así que leé con atención), el transistor va a tomar corriente desde el emisor e inyectarla en la base hasta que esa alcance la tensión de umbral. *Dato que todavía no vas a usar*: En los transistores de germanio ese umbral está entre 0,2V y 0,3V. ¿Hasta ahí nos entendemos?


Si, hasta acá nos entendemos, pero que cuernos tiene que ver la resistencia de base? En las pruebas yo estoy midiendo como mucho 70mV, y vos me hablás de una tensión de umbral de 200mV? 
¿Y en que afecta la "tensión de umbral" en la medición?


Cacho dijo:


> Entonces cerrá el interruptor y... ¿Cómo hacés para calcular la corriente de base que va a haber en esas condiciones? ¿Qué medís?
> Y, claro, ¿Cómo hacés para calcular la corriente de colector?
> 
> Con esas dos corrientes sabés que la ganancia es Ic/Ib.


Acá me perdí. No entiendo como sería el cálculo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2011)

Encontré ésto por ahí , a ver si sirve para algo

http://www.diystompboxes.com/analogalchemy/emh/emh.html


*EDITO* *:* Hay que picarle a "Fuzz-Face" que hay un calculador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2011)

Encontré ésto por ahí , a ver si sirve para algo

http://www.diystompboxes.com/analogalchemy/emh/emh.html


*EDIT *: Hay que picarle a "Fuzz-Face" que hay un calculador


----------



## Picchip (Jun 27, 2011)

ya sabia de esa pagina DOSMETROS, pero gracias de todas formas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay que picarle a "Fuzz-Face" que hay un calculador


 

Saludos                                !


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> ...no me gustan ninguno de sus efectos, y mucho menos el último que hizo, el Pain Threshold, que a mi oído es una mezcla de cualquier cosa menos un efecto de guitarra...


Esos están apuntados a gente que toca un estilo muy distinto al tuyo. Vos sos del más del pop livianito y lo más poderoso que podés usar es un overdrive. Los que usan estos efectos escuchan Pantera, Malón, Horcas, Lethal, Hermética, Rammstein, Animal... Un "poquito" más pesado que lo tuyo.
En general, de Heavy Metal para arriba. Si lo comparamos, tu estilo al lado de esos es de yogur descremado, comida sin sal y baja en grasas .
Tené en cuenta que estamos comparando con lo más extremo que se oye por ahí...


Tavo dijo:


> Y sobre el Professional Killer, tampoco me gusta esos excesivos controles, por algo el original tenía solo 2 potenciómetros, para hacerla más simple. *La habilidad para hacer sonar bien el efecto es del músico, no del pedal*.


Exacto. Y el original tenía sólo dos controles porque Hendrix no necesitaba más, ni quería tenerlos. Simplemente por eso.


Tavo dijo:


> Si, hasta acá nos entendemos, pero que cuernos tiene que ver la resistencia de base? En las pruebas yo estoy midiendo como mucho 70mV, y vos me hablás de una tensión de umbral de 200mV?
> ¿Y en que afecta la "tensión de umbral" en la medición?


Y daaaaaaaaaale... ¿Qué dice la aclaración que te puse en negritas? Te contesto yo: *Dato que todavía no vas a usar.* Si te digo que no lo vas a usar todavía, ¿por qué lo tratás de usar? Ese dato lo vas a recién te va a servir para saber por qué elige esos valores de resistencias.

Bueno, volviendo al tema, si te digo que no lo vas a usar, no lo uses. ¿OK?.
Sabés que tenés cierta corriente saliendo de la base del transistor y eso te va a generar una caída de tensión en la Rb. Con eso en mente, medís la caída de tensión y calculás (igual que antes) qué corriente circula por ahí (esa será Ib).
En esas mismas condiciones averiguás qué corriente tenés en el colector (esto ya lo hiciste para calcular la corriente de fuga, If) y simplemente restás Ic-If y a ese número lo dividís por Ib.

Ahí tenés la ganancia.

Pregunta importante: ¿Con qué estás alimentando el circuitito ese?.

Saludos


----------



## Picchip (Jun 27, 2011)

DOSMETROS que transistor npn de silico alta ganacia y bajo ruido me recomiendas para el pedal del calculador?


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 27, 2011)

Gracias Cacho por "desburrarme" ! 
Sin embargo alguno de los cientos de circuitos que he visto , el fuzz tambien tenia diodos .... 
A simple vista lo que me pasaste como fuzz para mi era un overdrive ( termino de armarle uno a un amigo de mi Bebé  , todavia me debe los vinos ) .
Entiendo lo del germanio , para mi siempre habia sido una cosa maldita ! por la temperatura , la deriva etc etc .... Cuando hice la Facu recien se dejaba de usar !!!
Tambien dicen que los jfet producen una distorsion "agradable" .... justamente por eso armé el famoso PreAmp de Kreuzer ( todavia no me entere como es la distorsion , al osciloscopio clipea y listo ) 
Y uno que se mata por la HiFi  !!! ( o lo mas cercano posible )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2011)

BC549C / BC550C

O los B para un poco menos de ganancia

Fijate el data


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jun 27, 2011)

Picchip dijo:


> DOSMETROS que transistor npn de silico alta ganacia y bajo ruido me recomiendas para el pedal del calculador?


Hola Picchip,en el sgte.Pdf(10 pgs.),el Forista "Bertola"demuestra que los Trs.Silicios tambien suenan bien en 01 "FuzzFace".-Son 03 o 04 proyectos "Fuzz" muy bien explicados y detallados,incluso uno de ellos,con un Tr."Darlington" y pocos elem.asoc. : 
http://www.handmades.com.br/images/stories/projetos/minifuzz/PDF/Fuzze_s12-07-05.pdf


----------



## Picchip (Jun 27, 2011)

gracias DOSMETROS, y a ti tambien Barry Lyndon


----------



## Tavo (Jun 27, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Esos están apuntados a gente que toca un estilo muy distinto al tuyo. Vos sos del más del pop livianito y lo más poderoso que podés usar es un overdrive.


En esto te equivocaste de cañón. Ya tengo un Overdrive, y desde hace rato estoy queriendo hacerme una distorsión, porque lo que tengo me parece poco; le falta caña.


Cacho dijo:


> Los que usan estos efectos escuchan Pantera, Malón, Horcas, Lethal, Hermética, Rammstein, Animal... Un "poquito" más pesado que lo tuyo.
> En general, de Heavy Metal para arriba. Si lo comparamos, tu estilo al lado de esos es de yogur descremado, comida sin sal y baja en grasas .


Acá te volvés a equivocar, porque lo que menos escucho es Pop. Fijate, por solo nombrar un ejemplo, me gusta mucho Red Hot Chili Peppers, y esos si que no hacen pop... 

Lo que pasa es que de la nada te vas a los extremos. En algo acertaste, no me gusta el metal, bah, mejor dicho, escucho algunos temas pero no soy fanático.


Cacho dijo:


> Exacto. Y el original tenía sólo dos controles porque Hendrix no necesitaba más, ni quería tenerlos. Simplemente por eso.






Cacho dijo:


> Y daaaaaaaaaale... ¿Qué dice la aclaración que te puse en negritas? Te contesto yo: Dato que todavía no vas a usar. Si te digo que no lo vas a usar todavía, ¿por qué lo tratás de usar? *Ese dato lo vas a recién te va a servir para saber por qué elige esos valores de resistencias.*


Me lo hubieses dicho de entrada! 



Cacho dijo:


> Bueno, volviendo al tema, si te digo que no lo vas a usar, no lo uses. ¿OK?.
> Sabés que tenés cierta corriente saliendo de la base del transistor y eso te va a generar una caída de tensión en la Rb. Con eso en mente, medís la caída de tensión y calculás (igual que antes) qué corriente circula por ahí (esa será Ib).
> En esas mismas condiciones averiguás qué corriente tenés en el colector (esto ya lo hiciste para calcular la corriente de fuga, If) y simplemente restás Ic-If y a ese número lo dividís por Ib.
> 
> Ahí tenés la ganancia.


Thinking...


Cacho dijo:


> Pregunta importante: ¿Con qué estás alimentando el circuitito ese?


Con una batería Duracell, recién comprada. 

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Jun 27, 2011)

Hola gente, que tal.

Les quiero pedir un favor: Si alguien de ustedes ha montado algún Fuzz con transistores de silicio (PNP o NPN), por favor sería tan amable de *subir una muestra de audio*, porque me muero de ganas por saber como suena.

Gracias.
Saludos!

PS: Me refiero a los circuitos sencillos de los que hablan por acá, no a un Big Muff...


----------



## Picchip (Jun 27, 2011)

si eres capaz de esperar uno o dos dias, yo mismo subire un video del pedal que estoy construyendo. ok?

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jun 27, 2011)

Picchip dijo:


> si eres capaz de esperar uno o dos dias, yo mismo subire un video del pedal que estoy construyendo. ok?
> 
> Saludos



Si! Con gusto lo espero. Tengo muchas ganas de _ver_ como suena. 

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 27, 2011)

Tavo:
Armate el big muff Pi ! facil de hacer andar y anda josha!
yo lo hice con BC547 ....


----------



## Tavo (Jun 27, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Tavo:
> Armate el big muff Pi ! facil de hacer andar y anda josha!
> yo lo hice con BC547 ....



Mirá Antonio, seguí buscando sobre el tema y encontré algo bueno. Quiero tu opinión.
Ahí te dejo los dos RAR, son de la página GaussMarkov.net (amo esta página, siempre con unos buenos PCBs de Eagle y buenos esquemáticos, simples de entender; hay varios proyectos muy buenos).

Hasta ahora me convence más la versión con transistores. Fijate, pegate una vuelta por la página, hay varios circuitos interesantes, todos bien documentados... 

*Gauss Markov: DIY FX* -> *Circuitos*

Saludos che!


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 28, 2011)

El triangle es muy parecido al que te mande... el de opamp tambien tengo uno parecido .
Eso si, tomo nota de la pagina, muy buena!!!.
Habra que probar.... tenes para entretenerte.


----------



## Picchip (Jun 28, 2011)

hola de nuevo. Esta vez tengo un pregunta sobre la resistencia R1 de este circuito. El problema es que tengo dos tranasitores uno hfe=525 y otro hfe=619. He probado poniendo los transitores en lugar q1 y q2, pero me salen valores de resistencia que no son estándares.

Q1=525, Q2=619 -> R1= 5.398925255114454 KiloOhmnios
Q1=619, Q2=525 -> R1= 4.573992390252403 KiloOhmnios

En el primer caso la resistencia mas cercana es de 5,6K y 5,1K.

Que configuracion me recomiendan y que resistencia deberia usar? creen que seria mejor un potenciometro? de cuanto seria este pote?

Gracias y saludos de antemano
En el segundo caso la resistencia mas cercana es de 3,9K y 4,7K.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2011)

Dos presets de 10 k


----------



## Picchip (Jun 28, 2011)

Por que dos? Con uno seria suficiente no?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Tavo (Jun 28, 2011)

Picchip dijo:


> Por que dos? Con uno seria suficiente no?
> 
> Saludos y gracias



Nop, 2M dice que uses un preset en lugar de la resistencia, o sea, tenés que comprar dos presets de 10K y ponerlos en lugar de cada resistencia... Antes de poner en marcha el efecto, calibrá con el tester los valores de los presets, hasta que te den justos. 

Saludos.

PS: Espero las muestras de audio eh!


----------



## Picchip (Jun 28, 2011)

Pero yo solo becesito sustituir r1. Checken el linknpara ver el esquema.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 28, 2011)

Bueno... Mirá a dónde llegamos con el tema.

@A³: La alta fidelidad es mala palabra en cuestiones de guitarra. Por algún motivo les encanta que su guitarra no suene a guitarra sino a cualquier otra cosa, como una motosierra o un pato aplastado por un camión. Qué sé yo... Sobre gustos...
Otras páginas para chusmear estas cosas son generalguitargadgets.com y tonepad.com. Tienen bastantes esquemas y circuitos.

@Tavo: Mirá también el Tube Screamer. Está por todos lados y es una opción bastante sencilla de armar y te puede gustar cómo suena. Hay también una distorsión de Ampeg (que no me acuerdo ahora cómo se llama) que se parece al BMuff, puede servirte, y no te aconsejo revisar mucho más. El resto de los circuitos (relativamente fáciles de armar) son similares a uno de esos que ya nombramos.
Sumá el Marshall Guvernor (distorsión) y tenés un espectro bastante amplio de pedales para hacer con elementos comunes.

Si mal no recuerdo este último tiene cierto parecido con el Muff, sólo que no recorta con diodos, sino que usa unas fuentes de corriente para distorsionar (se queda sin corriente y distorsiona) y unos JFET por ahí. El control de tonos que tiene es bastaaaaante lindo 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jun 28, 2011)

Cocho dijo:


> Bueno... Mirá a dónde llegamos con el tema.
> 
> @A³: La alta fidelidad es mala palabra en cuestiones de guitarra. Por algún motivo les encanta que su guitarra no suene a guitarra sino a cualquier otra cosa, como una motosierra o un pato aplastado por un camión. Qué sé yo... Sobre gustos...
> Otras páginas para chusmear estas cosas son generalguitargadgets.com y tonepad.com. Tienen bastantes esquemas y circuitos.


Bueno, eso es bastante cierto lo de la fidelidad... Pero también es cierto que no se puede andar tocando siempre con la distorsión al palo, hay momentos y momentos, hay veces que enchufo solo la guitarra directamente (o piso el switch, true bypass ) y me gusta tocar así...


Cocho dijo:


> @Tavo: Mirá también el *Tube Screamer.* Está por todos lados y es una opción bastante sencilla de armar y te puede gustar cómo suena.


*No Cacho ni a palos!!!* El Tube Screamer es lo más parecido a mi pedal que jamás he visto! Tengo el Zakk Wylde Overdrive (ZW-44), y yo no se quién se copió de quién, pero los circuitos *son exactamente los mismos!* Encima, mi pedal cada vez se asemeja más a un Tube Screamer, porque recientemente le modifiqué el control de tonos copiando el del TS808. Bah, en definitiva, me gustó tanto como sonó esa vez que terminó siendo un General Wylde bien DIY. Es exactamente igual, como lo describe en la página... 


Cocho dijo:


> Hay también una distorsión de Ampeg (que no me acuerdo ahora cómo se llama) que se parece al BMuff, puede servirte, y no te aconsejo revisar mucho más. El resto de los circuitos (relativamente fáciles de armar) son similares a uno de esos que ya nombramos.
> Sumá el Marshall Guvernor (distorsión) y tenés un espectro bastante amplio de pedales para hacer con elementos comunes.


Mmm, para distorsiones tengo bastante, y ninguna tengo en la lista de las que nombraste.
Te cuento, en prioridad lo que quiero hacer es:
1) Brown Sound In A Box II (BSIAB II), me encanta como suena.
2) RAT, esta distorsión no puede faltar en el set de un guitarrista, es moooooi buena, tiene muchos armónicos (es con H?) y un sonido espectacularr!
3) Hacer el amplificador de una buena vez!!! 

Ya está en el carpintero, lo estoy haciendo de madera de Cedro de 20mm, bien buena, por el tema de las resonancias del MDF... Luego tengo que mandar a forrarlo en cuerina negra, y luego hacer el PRE... Todavía no me decido por cual, hasta ahora voy por *este*. En realidad, es el mismo que Tupolev posteó en este foro, pero el PCB es bastante mejor... 



Cocho dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo este último tiene cierto parecido con el Muff, sólo que no recorta con diodos, sino que usa unas fuentes de corriente para distorsionar (se queda sin corriente y distorsiona) y unos JFET por ahí. El control de tonos que tiene es bastaaaaante lindo


De cual hablás, del Marshall Guv'nor?

Saludos! 

PS:


Cocho dijo:


> @Tavo: Mirá también el *Tube Screamer.*


No te dije más arriba que estoy buscando más caña!? No insistas con otro Overdrive!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Ya está en el carpintero, lo estoy haciendo de madera de Cedro de 20mm, bien buena, *por el tema de las resonancias del MDF*


Cuales resonancias del MDF???? Te creés que el cedro no resuena????? 

Vas a pagar un fangote por algo que no te sirve absolutamente para nada...
Tavo: Pensá lo que estás haciendo....en cualquier momento vas a venir con que querés cambiar los cables para que suene mejor


----------



## Tavo (Jun 28, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Cuales resonancias del MDF???? Te creés que el cedro no resuena?????
> 
> Vas a pagar un fangote por algo que no te sirve absolutamente para nada...
> Tavo: Pensá lo que estás haciendo....en cualquier momento vas a venir con que querés cambiar los cables para que suene mejor



Bueno, esto de las resonancias no lo saqué de ningún libro ni nada, sino de la propia experiencia... Ya hice un "cajón" para amplificador de guitarra y sonaba para el cuerno; hice otro, con el mismo parlante, y volvió a sonar para mal. Entonces no queda otra, es el MDF.
Y el parlante no es, porque tenía en casa una estructura de madera laminada (no se bien como se llama, es la que tiene varias capas de madera) y solo de calentura se me ocurrió hacerle un agujero de 10" y meterlo ahí; y esta vez me sorprendió, sonó bastante diferente. El parlante no es gran cosa, pero creo que tiene cierta calidad, bastante mejor de lo que imaginás. No es un Jahro, ni un woofer, es una rango extendido bien bueno.

Por otro lado, si querés comprobar lo que te digo respecto de las resonancias... *Por acá* tenés el dato, que lo creas o no está en vos!  Yo si lo creo.

A ver que decís.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 28, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, eso es bastante cierto lo de la fidelidad... Pero también es cierto que no se puede andar tocando siempre con la distorsión al palo, hay momentos y momentos...


No estamos hablando de la misma "fidelidad" 
Fidelidad "de músico" <> Fidelidad "de laboratorio".
En el caso de los músicos, la fidelidad no existe: Medís la respuesta de cualquier amplificador y es un asco en términos de Hi-Fi. Colorea todo a más no poder, y eso es lo que les gusta y, de paso, lo que nos gusta oir.


Tavo dijo:


> *No Cacho ni a palos!!!* El Tube Screamer es lo más parecido a mi pedal que jamás he visto! Tengo el Zakk Wylde Overdrive (ZW-44), y yo no se quién se copió de quién...


El TS es muy anterior al ZW.


Tavo dijo:


> Mmm, para distorsiones tengo bastante, y ninguna tengo en la lista de las que nombraste.
> Te cuento, en prioridad lo que quiero hacer es:
> 1) Brown Sound In A Box II (BSIAB II), me encanta como suena.


Ahhh... Y no te gusta el Pain Threshold... 


Tavo dijo:


> 2) RAT, esta distorsión no puede faltar en el set de un guitarrista, es moooooi buena, tiene muchos armónicos (es con H?) y un sonido espectacularr!


Armónicos se escribe sin hache en español, con hache en inglés. Y el Rat está bueno, pero descansa en un integrado casi inconseguible.
Y lo de que "tenga armónicos"... Dejá de leer foros de guitarristas para sacar términos técnicos, porque los usan terriblemente mal.


Tavo dijo:


> Ya está en el carpintero, lo estoy haciendo de madera de Cedro de 20mm, bien buena, por el tema de las resonancias del MDF... Luego tengo que mandar a forrarlo en cuerina negra, y luego hacer el PRE...


De las resonancias no voy a decir nada, que ya vas a charlarlo con EZ, pero estás gastando plata al divino botón. MDF de 15mm, 1/5 del costo y el mismo resultado. O hasta aglomerado y puede que ahorres unos cuantos pesos.

Dato importante: ¿De qué están hechos los gabientes de Marshall, Fender, Hartke, Laney, Mesa Boogie, ...?

Por lo demás, si mandás a hacer la caja (encima en cedro ), la mandás a forrar (¡la hiciste de cedro y la vas a forrar!), la mandás a... ¿no te termina saliendo más caro que comprarlo hecho?


Tavo dijo:


> Todavía no me decido por cual, hasta ahora voy por *este*. En realidad, es el mismo que Tupolev posteó en este foro, *pero el PCB es bastante mejor*...


Ñaaaaaaa... El de Tupolev es bastante más lindo.


Tavo dijo:


> De cual hablás, del Marshall Guv'nor?


Sí que sí.


Tavo dijo:


> No te dije más arriba que estoy buscando más caña!? No insistas con otro Overdrive!!


Definí "caña", porque si no vas a tener que comprarte una botella de Legui.


Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, esto de las resonancias no lo saqué de ningún  libro ni nada, sino de la propia experiencia... Ya hice un "cajón" para  amplificador de guitarra y sonaba para el cuerno; hice otro, con el  mismo parlante, y volvió a sonar para mal. Entonces no queda otra, es el  MDF.


El vino con soda emborracha.
El vodka con soda, emborracha.
El whisky con soda, emborracha.
Conclusión: La soda emborracha.


Tavo dijo:


> Por otro lado, si querés comprobar lo que te digo  respecto de las resonancias... *Por acá* tenés el dato, que lo creas o no está  en vos! Yo si lo creo.
> A ver que decís.


Esa madera de la que hablabas se conoce como Fenólico acá. 
No sé qué te vaya a decir él, pero te sugiero que les mandes un mail a  los de PCP y les preguntes qué prueba hicieron para poner ese dato ahí.

La resonancia depende en un porcentaje altísimo de la forma del cuerpo más que del material. Cuando los  muchachos de PCP pongan la prueba que hicieron o cómo llegaron a ese  dato, entonces podés tomarlos un poquito en serio.

Mientras tanto, cableá todo con cables libres de oxígeno y usá fusibles  de oro, que así mejora todo .


----------



## Tavo (Jun 28, 2011)

Esperé este momento!!! Lo que me has hecho reír... jajaja!!


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> En el caso de los músicos, la fidelidad no existe: Medís la respuesta de cualquier amplificador y es un asco en términos de Hi-Fi. Colorea todo a más no poder, y eso es lo que les gusta y, de paso, lo que nos gusta oir.


A mi me encanta esa coloración, la amo. Es increíblemente bueno escuchar un limpio saliendo de un VOX AC30. Es una cosa incomparable, eso si es música.  Yo no se que cuernos le ponen al pre, pero eso es fabuloso.


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> El TS es muy anterior al ZW.


Ya lo sabía, era de suponer. Pero aseguro que, cambiando algunos valores de componentes, el circuito es el mismo que el TS808.


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Ahhh... Y no te gusta el Pain Threshold...


Bueno, nunca lo escuché en vivo, pero el demo que hay en la página es horrible. Gustos son gustos.


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Y el Rat está bueno, pero descansa en un integrado casi inconseguible.


No para mi.  En Electrónica Liniers está a 14 mangos. Hace unos días un amigo se fué a Baires y le pedí que me trajera 2 de esos. Son caros, pero me gustan. (bah, me gusta respetar las cosas originales).


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Y lo de que "tenga armónicos"... Dejá de leer foros de guitarristas para sacar términos técnicos, porque los usan terriblemente mal.


Ya lo hablamos en tu casa, te acordás?
[ironía]Y a mi no me importa, porque yo soy un guitarrista, y no pienso perder la tradición!![/ironía]



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> De las resonancias no voy a decir nada, que ya vas a charlarlo con EZ, pero estás gastando plata al divino botón. MDF de 15mm, 1/5 del costo y el mismo resultado.


Y la tenés con el MDF de 15... Bueno che, gustos son gustos.


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Dato importante: ¿De qué están hechos los gabientes de Marshall, Fender, Hartke, Laney, Mesa Boogie, ...?


Te respondo con tus mismas palabras:


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> O hasta aglomerado y puede que ahorres unos cuantos pesos.


Ya lo sabía... Pero no me gusta ni ahí el aglomerado, ni para quemar sirve...
No me gusta y no me gusta. Tengo la sensación que en unos años y con un poquito de humedad se pandea mal...


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por lo demás, si mandás a hacer la caja (encima en cedro ), la mandás a forrar (¡la hiciste de cedro y la vas a forrar!), la mandás a... ¿no te termina saliendo más caro que comprarlo hecho?


No seas tan exagerado che... *Yo soy amigo del carpintero... * (esto equivale a un descuento de como 150 mangos... )
$120 me cobra, materiales + mano de obra.


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Ñaaaaaaa... El de Tupolev es bastante más lindo.


Claro, para vos que tenés impresora láser si, es facilito, pero te quiero ver haciendo ese PCB con la fotocopia y la plancha... IMPOSIBLE. Por la estética si, es más lindo el de Tupolev.
Igual no hay nada seguro, sigo buscando, tal vez encuentre otro que me guste más...


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Definí "caña", porque si no vas a tener que comprarte una botella de Legui.


Tarde. La botella de Legui ya la tengo... 
Caña = Power = Rosca = Polenta... que se yo, hay tantos _sinónimos_... 
Pero se entiende no?


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> El vino con soda emborracha.
> El vodka con soda, emborracha.
> El whisky con soda, emborracha.
> Conclusión: La soda emborracha.



Que no, el parlante no es... Mirá, por solo decirte algo sencillito, el parlante que tengo es 3 veces mejor que un Jorgesson...  Tiene estructura de Fundición de Aluminio, bien rígida; cono de celulosa tratada, suspensión del mismo material... A parte, se nota a simple vista que es algo serio. Ya lo vas a escuchar, y te vas a quedar así 
De última, si no me llegase a gustar (cosa que lo dudo mucho), el agujero de 10" ya está hecho, compro un Eminence o Celestion y listo...


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Esa madera de la que hablabas se conoce como Fenólico acá.


No señor, me parece que te equivocaste.
"MDF" es fibrofácil: acá, en brasil, en japón, en inglaterra y en todo el mundo. Aparte, apuntá bien el ojo y fijate la foto, es fibrofácil!... 
Y para completarla, leé el artículo completo sobre los materiales y vas a ver que en todo momento el tipo compara a los materiales con el MDF, siempre recalcando lo de las resonancias marcadas y todo eso...


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> No sé qué te vaya a decir él, pero te sugiero que les mandes un mail a los de PCP y les preguntes qué prueba hicieron para poner ese dato ahí.


No se, yo confío a ciegas, porque son gente seria Cacho...


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Mientras tanto, cableá todo con cables libres de oxígeno y usá fusibles de oro, que así mejora todo .


 
... No te digo yo, que de la nada te vas a los extremos... No seas tan exagerado, y dejame tener algunos caprichos che... jaja 

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Jun 28, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Definí "caña", porque si no vas a tener que comprarte una botella de Legui.


Mirá, si el término lo utiliza la Fender Company, tan equivocado no estoy eh... 


			
				Descripción de la American Standard Stratocaster® HSS dijo:
			
		

> Entre las nuevas guitarras American Standard Stratocaster, el modelo HSS es definitivamente *el más cañero del grupo*, con sus pastillas Tex Mex™ de bobina simple y la humbucking Diamondback™, más calientes y de mayor salida...
> 
> *FUENTE:* http://www.fender.com/es-ES/products/search.php?partno=0110100700


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, esto de las resonancias no lo saqué de ningún libro ni nada, sino de la propia experiencia... Ya hice un "cajón" para amplificador de guitarra y sonaba para el cuerno; hice otro, con el mismo parlante, y volvió a sonar para mal. Entonces no queda otra, es el MDF.


  
Llendo mas allá del hermoso *silogismo* de Cacho , si no das info de como hiciste el cajón con MDF, poco te puedo decir sobre por que puede llegar a sonar mal, pero las resonancias NO HACEN NECESARIAMENTE que suenen mal...aunque tampoco sé que considerás "sonar mal"...



Tavo dijo:


> Por otro lado, si querés comprobar lo que te digo respecto de las resonancias... *Por acá* tenés el dato, que lo creas o no está en vos!  Yo si lo creo.


ERROR!!!!! Cual es el fundamento de lo que te dicen? Leé como hacía Linkwitz hace 40 años para medir las resonancias internas de la caja y preguntate por que siendo tan fácil hacerlo estos tipos no comentan el método ni toda la escala de resonancias que existen...
Ya tuve una discusión en otro foro sobre un artículo de PCP audio, en el que mas o menos le construí el conocimiento sobre un baffle "espiral" basado en la teoría para poder justificar solo el 10% de lo que decía en PCP....y el 90% restante eran puras especulaciones. Claro que la respuesta fué basada en la "tan conocida seriedad" de quien escribía, pero eso es otra historia.
Tavo: Siempre acordate de esto: *El que no sabe es como el que no vé*....imaginate vos que sucede después...


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 29, 2011)

*** OFF Topic ***
Zavalla: Reapareciste!!! ... te pudiste sacar el aserrin de nariz , orejas y demas orificios?!?!?!?! ...compraste el chiche, no? Ahora que termine con los parlantes segui con las tablas de comer asado ... les hice unas canaletas terribles para que no chorreen jugo!!!! 
*** Fin OffTopic ***

Respecto a esta delirante discusión , opino:

- Los musicos son una colectividad muy particular ( los estoy conociendo a traves de mi hijo ) ... muy distinta a la nuestra de los ingenieros/tecnicos/idoneos .... son extremadamente sordos y amantes de cultivar mitos y creencias ... PERO SON ARTISTAS y de ellos nos alimentamos y cultivamos ese lado que aun nos queda de humanos , encima todo lo que trabajamos e investigamos .... es para reproducir lo que producen ELLOS  ... 

- Respecto a gabinetes ... para estas aplicaciones lo mejor ES EL FENOLICO ... mucho mas liviano , no olvidar el factor transportabilidad . Sus deficiencias se cubren con alfombra/cuerina. No olvidar que son generalmente gabinetes ABIERTOS y sufren por tanto mucho menos que los cerrados ....

- Preamp : Les recomiendo el de Albert Kreuzer  http://www.albertkreuzer.com/preamp.htm
Se lo arme a mi hijo, no solo anda bien porque lo digo yo y la banda de mi hijo , sino que tiene foros enteros dedicados al mismo .Tiene un buen PCB . Hay que lidiar un poco con los jfet para que queden bien polarizados pero siempre anda.

PD: Tavo: No leiste el tema de lo bien que salen las pcb imprimiendolas sobre el papel de atras del contac?? 

PD2: Segun lei el hielo tiene los mismos efectos nefastos que la soda.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> *** OFF Topic ***
> Zavalla: Reapareciste!!! ... te pudiste sacar el aserrin de nariz , orejas y demas orificios?!?!?!?! ...compraste el chiche, no? Ahora que termine con los parlantes segui con las tablas de comer asado ... les hice unas canaletas terribles para que no chorreen jugo!!!!
> *** Fin OffTopic ***


Nooooo...todavía no puedo ir de compras...LPM, estoy hasta el moño de cosas para hacer...
PD: Para el aserrín tengo preparada la aspiradora de la casa....pero no creo que la patrona quede muy contenta....




AntonioAA dijo:


> - Preamp : Les recomiendo el de Albert Kreuzer  http://www.albertkreuzer.com/preamp.htm
> Se lo arme a mi hijo, no solo anda bien porque lo digo yo y la banda de mi hijo , sino que tiene foros enteros dedicados al mismo .Tiene un buen PCB . Hay que lidiar un poco con los jfet para que queden bien polarizados pero siempre anda.


Al mi hijo le armé el preamp del P27 de ESP (viola) y la verdad es que es excelente "out-of-the-box"...sin tocarle nada. Lo único grave que tiene es que el primer AO debe ser de muy bajo ruido si pretendés darle ganancia o usarlo con pastillas de baja salida...Hasta el NE5532 me metía ruido, así que tuve que mandarle un OPA2134 y con el volumen y ganancia al mango y entrada abierta ya no se escucha NADA .
Ya tengo varios encargos de este preamp, pero no tengo nada de tiempo disponible para hacerlos...


----------



## Tavo (Jun 29, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> - Los musicos son una colectividad muy particular (los estoy conociendo a traves de mi hijo) ... muy distinta a la nuestra de los ingenieros/tecnicos/idóneos .... son extremadamente sordos y amantes de cultivar mitos y creencias ... PERO SON ARTISTAS y de ellos nos alimentamos y cultivamos *ese lado que aun nos queda de humanos* , encima todo lo que trabajamos e investigamos... es para reproducir lo que producen ELLOS  ...



Sin palabras lo tuyo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Y *no* te aplaudo porque me considero músico (porque me falta mucha pasta), sino por tu concepción y claridad que tenés sobre el tema, realmente te admiro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






AntonioAA dijo:


> - Respecto a gabinetes ... para estas aplicaciones lo mejor ES EL FENOLICO ... mucho mas liviano , no olvidar el factor transportabilidad . Sus deficiencias se cubren con alfombra/cuerina. No olvidar que son generalmente gabinetes ABIERTOS y sufren por tanto mucho menos que los cerrados ....


Ese dato no lo sabía, igual ya es tarde, porque para el sábado ya va a estar lista mi "caja". De cedro no más. Ahora, no se que se piensan, *de dónde sacaron que el Cedro es una madera de prestigio y cara???*  *Es una madera de lo más común!!!* Todos los carpinteros trabajan cedro!!! Vamos che, no es caoba o palisandro!!!



AntonioAA dijo:


> - Preamp : Les recomiendo el de Albert Kreuzer  http://www.albertkreuzer.com/preamp.htm
> Se lo arme a mi hijo, no solo anda bien porque lo digo yo y la banda de mi hijo , sino que tiene foros enteros dedicados al mismo .Tiene un buen PCB . Hay que lidiar un poco con los jfet para que queden bien polarizados pero siempre anda.


Me encanta el PRE!! Pero por el título "bass preamp", *no es para bajo?* 
No entiendo, vos hiciste ese para la viola de tu hijo Antonio?? 
PS: Me encanta el diseño del circuito impreso, es de calidad... 



AntonioAA dijo:


> PD: Tavo: No leiste el tema de lo bien que salen las pcb imprimiendolas sobre el papel de atras del contac??


Sabía este dato, pero nunca probé. Ya sería hora... 



ezavalla dijo:


> Al mi hijo le armé el preamp del P27 de ESP (viola) y la verdad es que es excelente "out-of-the-box"...sin tocarle nada. Lo único grave que tiene es que el primer AO debe ser de muy bajo ruido si pretendés darle ganancia o usarlo con pastillas de baja salida...Hasta el NE5532 me metía ruido, así que tuve que mandarle un OPA2134 y con el volumen y ganancia al mango y entrada abierta ya no se escucha NADA .
> Ya tengo varios encargos de este preamp, pero no tengo nada de tiempo disponible para hacerlos...


Eduardo! Ese pre tiene todas las de ganar, pero tiene una característica que no me gusta para nada!! No se si estoy confundido o que, pero creo que ese mismo pre tiene ambos canales clean/overdrive en uno solo, y para tocar en limpio hay que bajar a tope el pote de Ganancia...
Después, el otro inconveniente que ese pre no tiene PCB... y me da pachorra sentarme a hacer uno...  También como inconveniente, es que dudo que consiga el OPA2134, y si lo consigo me van a fajar de lo lindo.
Bueno... no lo hago por todos estas cosas que me complican...

Saludos a todos, es un placer charlar con ustedes.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> ...tenía en casa una estructura de madera laminada (no se bien como se llama, es la que tiene varias capas de madera) y solo de calentura...


 (¿Acaso actuás movido por alguna otra fuerza? : reido :, lo pongo así o sale el gif y se pierde la magia)






Cacho dijo:


> Esa madera de la que hablabas se conoce como  Fenólico acá.





Tavo dijo:


> No señor, me parece que te equivocaste.
> "MDF" es fibrofácil: acá, en brasil, en japón, en inglaterra y en todo  el mundo. Aparte, apuntá bien el ojo y fijate la foto, es fibrofácil!...


¿Seguro de que hablamos de lo mismo? ¿No estarás apuntando al dedo en lugar de la luna?


Tavo dijo:


> Tarde. La botella de Legui ya la tengo...
> Caña = Power = Rosca = Polenta... que se yo, hay tantos _sinónimos_...
> Pero se entiende no?


 Caña, tenés la Legui, vamos bien.
Power, al enchufe nomás, que hay varios kW disponibles.
Rosca, tirale con un bulón al parlante e incrustáselo en el cono. Vas a ver lo bien que suena, con una rosca de la gran siete y puede ser de muchas medidas y tipos. Te recomiendo las cónicas para este caso.
Polenta... No hay como la Presto Pronta de 5 minutos.

Largá la botella de Legui y poné algo más "serio". Algo de los que usan los libros, o de lo que se usa en los laboratorios de Fender, no de lo que publican "pa'l guitarrista".
Dar una lista de sinónimos no es definir algo. 


Tavo dijo:


> ...el  parlante que tengo es 3 veces mejor que un Jorgesson...


¿Basado en qué mediciones decís eso?


Tavo dijo:


> Tiene estructura  de Fundición de Aluminio, bien rígida; cono de celulosa tratada,  suspensión del mismo material... A parte, se nota a simple vista que es  algo serio.


Si la suspensión es de celulosa, vamos complicados. Esas no son para nada buenas.
La celulosa del cono... ¿tratada? ¿Cómo es eso? (perdón, esto es porque me sale el monstruito de adentro).
Son conos de celulosa y alas de tela tratada. No celulosa tratada en el cono ni (en lo posible) alas de celulosa.

Cambiando el eje, no he visto parlantes para guitarra (de ninguna marca) que en los últimos 20 años al menos traigan campanas de aluminio. ¿Por qué sería mejor eso que una de chapa estampada? ¿Qué ventajas tendría usar aluminio en lugar de la chapa? (y acá te quiero ver...)
Dejá de comprar por el aspecto.


Tavo dijo:


> De última...compro un Eminence o Celestion y listo...


¿Con campana de aluminio? 


Tavo dijo:


> Y para completarla, leé el artículo completo sobre los materiales y vas a  ver que en todo momento el tipo compara a los materiales con el MDF,  siempre recalcando lo de las resonancias marcadas y todo eso...


Y dale... ¿Cómo mide las cosas? ¿Qué pruebas hace?
No importa lo que diga, una fuente seria y confiable es aquella que te presenta las experiencias, datos y procedimientos seguidos de una conclusión, no la que te da las conclusiones y nada más. Estás leyendo la _Muy Interesante _y lo tomás como un tratado científico.


Tavo dijo:


> ...dejame tener algunos caprichos che...


Tenelos (todos los tenemos), pero date cuenta de que son sólo eso: Caprichos. Y actuá en consecuencia .


Tavo dijo:


> ...Ahora, no se que se piensan, *de dónde sacaron  que el Cedro es una madera de prestigio y cara???* *Es una madera de lo más común!!!* Todos los  carpinteros trabajan cedro!!! Vamos che, no es caoba o  palisandro!!!


Primero, no sé por qué el plural...
Siguiendo, una sola palabra: Veta.

Si tenés madera (madera de verdad), mostrala. Podés teñirla, barnizarla,  laquearla, plastificarla... ¿Para qué la vas a forrar de un material  barato?.
Y ya que te va por el aspecto nomás, la cuerina es un acabado mucho, pero mucho mucho, más berreta que la madera natural barnizada.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jun 29, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Acaso actuás movido por alguna otra fuerza? : reido :, lo pongo así o sale el gif *y se pierde la magia*)


No hay nada que me puedas ocultar... 
La magia se perdió de entrada porque no entendí el chiste.. 

Respecto del Fenólico, pensé que te referías a la madera MDF de PCP Files...
Es exactamente la misma de la foto que colgaste, esa madera. No me disgusta para nada, es un poco más cara que el MDF y más barata que la _madera posta._


Cacho dijo:


> Caña, tenés la Legui, vamos bien.


¡Como no, señor! La tengo bien guardadita solo a mi alcance, y cada tanto sufre unos pencazos... 


Cacho dijo:


> Polenta... No hay como la Presto Pronta de 5 minutos.


No me gusta la polenta, así que no me invites a comer. Bah, tiene que estar bien hecha, condimentada y espesa. Ahí puede safar. Ah, y con salsa bolognesa con mucha carne picada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Dar una lista de sinónimos no es definir algo.


Bueno, problema tuyo, no pienso cambiar el término porque me encanta, y todo el mundo lo entiende, menos vos.  
Te pasaste de largo *esto*.


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ¿Basado en qué mediciones decís eso?


Las mediciones específicas del masomenómetro que tengo en casa. 


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si la suspensión es de celulosa, vamos complicados.


Bueno, en realidad el cono y la suspensión son del mismo material, CARTÓN. Pero para hablar con un poco de propiedad puse "celulosa", porque creí que era lo mismo... 


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ¿Por qué sería mejor eso que una de chapa estampada? ¿Qué ventajas tendría usar aluminio en lugar de la chapa? (y acá te quiero ver...)
> Dejá de comprar por el aspecto.


Bueno, así sencillito, hacer la campana de chapa sale 2 mangos. Hacerla de aluminio sale dos mangos con cincuenta. Creo que al ser de aluminio se reduce el riesgo de que si la campana no está bien adherida (no sería nada raro de esperar, de un parlante de calidad media-baja) puede llegar a vibrar y ensuciar el sonido (hacé de cuenta que me estoy rascando la oreja izquierda con la mano derecha <no lo intentes>, pero yo soy así.)
Me da la impresión de un tanto más de calidad, lo mismo con el imán... Bueno, tenés que verlo, ya no voy a describir más nada, tus oídos juzgarán luego.


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Tenelos (todos los tenemos), pero date cuenta de que son sólo eso: Caprichos. Y actuá en consecuencia .


Bueno, para mi son algo más que meramente "caprichos". Yo me entiendo. Creo que todo tiene sentido, hasta la marca del barniz o la cola que se utiliza en la ebanistería de una caja; hasta la marca de los capacitores en un circuito. Todo, absolutamente todo, aunque el cambio sea quizá insignificante, para mi tiene sentido.

Esa manera de ver las cosas es típica de un ingeniero/técnico como vos; como bien decía Antonio. Vos no vas a cambiar, y quizá yo tampoco; pero es algo positivo: ¿Que aburrido sería el mundo si fuésemos todos iguales, no? 


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Primero, no sé por qué el plural...


Porque todos se asombraron, inclusive Eduardo... *Y para mi es algo de lo más común y silvestre.*


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si tenés madera (madera de verdad), mostrala. Podés teñirla, barnizarla,  laquearla, plastificarla... ¿Para qué la vas a forrar de un material  barato?.
> Y ya que te va por el aspecto nomás, la cuerina es un acabado mucho, pero mucho mucho, más berreta que la madera natural barnizada.


También pensé esa opción, pero me pareció que quedaría muy feo un amplificador de MADERA barnizado!!  (¿Alguna vez viste uno?, yo jamás).

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 29, 2011)

Cacho: Coincido con Ud con lo de la madera! . Soy incapaz de pintar/cubrir una buena veta !! ( Incluso soy lustrador "a muñeca" )

Tavo: el pre , si bien dice "bass" ,y mi hijo es bajista,  *anda con cualquier cosa *, la banda lo ha probado con voces e incluso *yo le meti musica *sin problemas .... Por ahi a la entrada tiene un pasabajos que podria modificarse ... pero anda. Yo hice 3 , a los 2 ultimos les optimice la polarizacion de los jfet y tienen una ganancia muy buena . Por ahi compra jfets de mas porque tienen mucha dispersion.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 29, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Cacho: Coincido con Ud con lo de la madera! . Soy incapaz de pintar/cubrir una buena veta !! ( Incluso soy lustrador "a muñeca" )


Bueno, como les dije, había pensado la idea de lustrar/tratar la madera de forma que quede natural, pero me pareció que iba a quedar un asco. Me lo hacía más "de clase" y estético una buena vista de cuerina negra... Mmm, me cambiaron la opinión. Voy a pensarlo. 


AntonioAA dijo:


> Tavo: el pre , si bien dice "bass" ,y mi hijo es bajista,  *anda con cualquier cosa *, la banda lo ha probado con voces e incluso *yo le meti musica *sin problemas .... Por ahi a la entrada tiene un pasabajos que podria modificarse ... pero anda. Yo hice 3 , a los 2 ultimos les optimice la polarizacion de los jfet y tienen una ganancia muy buena . Por ahi compra jfets de mas porque tienen mucha dispersion.


Ahh... me parecía.
Bueno, *si me echás unos cables* con el pre me armo ese... 
Necesitaría que alguien me asesore.. jeje, porque no me doy mucha maña con estos asuntos...

Respecto de los FETs, no te hagas problema que tengo unos cuantos. Tengo 6 BF245, 6 J201 y ahora voy a tener 10 2N5457 (si, el tan anhelado transistor, proveniente de Electrónica Liniers).
Así que tengo para probar unos cuantos...

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 29, 2011)

que "cables" necesitas? no tiene muchas vueltas... tenes circuito , pcb, layout ...todo!
Hay un truquito en la entrada que no se ve bien que es con las entradas "hi" y "lo" que necesita jack con conmutador , fijate bien que a simple vista parecen iguales.Fuera de eso no me acuerdo de otra cosa.
Pregunta lo que quieras !

Con respecto a acabados de madera , si decidis dejarla natural , lo que mas me gusta aparte de la laca nitro , es la laca "ureica" marca Giordano , es catalizable , queda dura como ojo de vidrio , super brillo , seca rapido y no hace falta soplete. Encima ...barata!! . Respeta bien las proporciones nada mas


----------



## Tavo (Jun 29, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> que "cables" necesitas? no tiene muchas vueltas... tenes circuito , pcb, layout ...todo!
> Hay un truquito en la entrada que no se ve bien que es con las entradas "hi" y "lo" que necesita jack con conmutador , fijate bien que a simple vista parecen iguales.Fuera de eso no me acuerdo de otra cosa.


Es que me suena raro, porque un bajo eléctrico y una guitarra son dos instrumentos totalmente diferentes!!! ¿Me explico?
En un pre de bajo, se enfoca en las frecuencias bajas (obviamente), y en un pre de guitarra se enfoca principalmente en las frecuencias medias, bah en todo el espectro de frecuencias desde los 100Hz hasta los 6-7 KHz!!! Eso me asusta!
Creo que aunque ambos circuitos cumplen la misma función (preamplificar audio), son totalmente diferentes!!
Dejá, mejor me tiro a buscar un poco más sobre el tema, porque como verás ando bastante indeciso, y no estoy para "probar circuitos" en este momento; necesito algo definitivo y confiable.

Cuak!

Saludos.
PS: Perdón, empecé mal yo, creí que tu hijo tocaba guitarra eléctrica y no bajo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 30, 2011)

La tecnologia de captacion es LA MISMA , puede haber diferencia que tengas micro activo o pasivo ... para eso esta previsto que tenes 2 controles de ganancia para ajustarlo . 
Y si te digo que funciona para AUDIO , esto implica frecuencias 20-20.000 o aproximadamente , ergo entra bajo y guitarra. 
Lastima que estamos lejos como para que puedas probarlo. 
La Neurona te acompañe en tu decisión


----------



## Cacho (Jun 30, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Te pasaste de largo *esto*.


No, sos vos el que se pasó de largo esto:


Cacho dijo:


> Largá la botella de Legui  y poné algo más "serio". Algo de los que usan los libros, o de lo que  se usa en los laboratorios de Fender, no de lo que publican "pa'l  guitarrista".



A raíz de otro hilo me hiciste mostrarte dónde estuvo tu omisión... No iba a hacerlo, pero si es necesario .

Saludos


----------



## pool27 (Ene 13, 2015)

Antonio AA que ganancia tenian los bc 547 del big muff pi. 
saludos pool27.-


----------

